# xpressit custom transfers



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anyone used xpressit custom transfers? What did you think?


----------



## OAG (Jul 6, 2017)

I just ordered 3 different heat transfer prints from them. All crap. Then they had the nerve to say it was my art. It was black and white? it came to me greenish black metallic?


----------

